# Regular Season Game 49 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Los Angeles Lakers



## Cornholio

*Houston Rockets (19-29) vs. Los Angeles Lakers (24-24)*​*Wednesday, February 8, 8:30 p.m.*​*Toyota Center*​






vs.







*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Wesley / McGrady / Howard / Yao 

*LAKERS*




































Parker / Bryant / Odom / Cook / Brown​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Rockets will be looking for their fifth straight win Wednesday night when they host the Los Angeles Lakers at Toyota Center. Houston (19-29) is currently playing its best basketball of the season and is coming off an 87-81 win Monday night in Philadelphia. Los Angeles (24-23) plays Tuesday in Dallas before heading to Houston.
> 
> The Lakers have lost four of five heading into Tuesday’s game with the Mavericks. Lamar Odom has been out recently suffering from sprained rib cartilage and will be questionable for Wednesday’s game against the Rockets.
> 
> That’s good news for Houston as Odom is clearly L.A.’s second scoring option behind the NBA’s best, Kobe Bryant. Odom leads the Lakers in rebounds and assists and is a triple-double waiting to happen every night. Still, Bryant’s star power is bright enough to illuminate an L.A. win even with Odom out of the lineup. With Bryant at Toyota Center Wednesday, 60 percent of the Western Conference starting lineup for the All-Star Game will be in action as Bryant, Yao Ming, and Tracy McGrady were all elected to start the game to be held in Houston on Feb. 19.
> 
> Wednesday will be the second of three meetings between these two teams this season. Houston defeated Los Angeles 76-74 Dec. 18 at Staples Center.
> 
> A driving lay-up by McGrady with .3 seconds left on the clock iced a game in which the Rockets were without Yao, Rafer Alston, Jon Barry, and Derek Anderson.
> 
> Yao and Alston will be in action Wednesday, and both are coming off outstanding efforts against the Sixers Monday. Alston played the best game of his Houston career, and Yao led the Rockets down the stretch with eight of his 27 points coming in the fourth quarter Monday. Barry and Anderson will also be game-time decisions.
> 
> Houston’s defense was suffocating Monday as they held the Sixers without a made shot from the field for over 15 minutes in the second half. The Rockets will need a repeat performance Wednesday as the NBA’s leading scorer heads to Houston in the person of Bryant, who pours in over 35 points a contest.
> 
> The Rockets were able to limit Bryant to 24 points in the game at Staples Center, but Bryant has been in a zone as of late and averaged over 40 points a game in January. Don’t look for Los Angeles to repeat their 74-point showing from December Wednesday as they rank among the league’s best, scoring 98.6 points a contest.
> 
> Houston was able to limit the Lakers to a 35 percent shooting effort at Staples Center, but considering the Lakers average 44 percent a game, that too was probably a statistical anomaly last time out.
> 
> Houston is on a roll, however, and enters Wednesday winners of four out of their last five games with Yao in the lineup and has three straight home games on the horizon as Houston slowly pulls itself back into the Western Conference playoff race.


I wish I could see this game......F*** you, ESPN Deportes!:curse: (showing ORL vs MIL, instead :nonono: ) 

....Anyway, should be a win, although we're playing at home.


----------



## Yao Mania

Expect Yao to continue his streak of strong games. He tends to play very well against LA, and with Mihm and Odom out look for him to dominate even more.

Let Kobe put up his 40, and we'll still get the win.


----------



## eaglewu

rockets 93: Lakers:89


----------



## kisstherim

Beat LA!!!

This is a must win


----------



## Yao Mania

Actually Odom's back playing tonight against the Mavs. Let's hope Lakers can keep the game close so their starters won't be pulled...


----------



## OneBadLT123

Im going to assume Tmac will switch once a while and take kboe and JH will be at the 3 and Stro at the 4 for a lot of the game.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Ill bet all my uCash on the Lakers so yall win this one...


----------



## debarge

HHHmmm, actually I think this is a trap game for us not the Lakers. I will never underestimate Kobes' Killa instinct, he loves going against the Texas teams, especially HOU and SA. I don't think he respects the Mavs at all, defensively that is. Even the haters know that the Rocs' are totally different w/ Yao and Mac and mostly healthy other guys. 4-1 in Yao's return. The game will be decided by how much intensity we have, and whether or not the coach decides to actually play someone off the bench not named Swift or Bowen?? The Lakers have a system built on PF shooting 3s, that's always a detriment to us for some reason. We have to defend the 3pt line, get the ball out of Kobes hands, and run our own fast-break. If we do that, and have great intensity and focus we will win a solid game against a tuff opponent. :biggrin: 

It would be great to get our 20th win against the Kobes, I mean Lakers :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## The_Franchise

Houston MUST close out this game. Kobe will probably have a poor shooting night, since JVG's trapping defense really makes it hard for wing players to dominate against Houston. Consistently getting the ball to Yao even AFTER they take the lead is the key to not blowing this game. It just seems like LA is one of those teams we cannot put away, even though they don't rebound, don't pass and don't play defense.

I'm more worried about Odom than Kobe, if Odom is dominating Howard as he always does than JVG shouldn't hesitate to put McGrady on him.


----------



## Demiloy

> Expect Yao to continue his streak of strong games. He tends to play very well against LA, and with Mihm and Odom out look for him to dominate even more.


Exactly. Even against Shaq Yao scored well, and with no Shaq, and not even a Mihm, he should do great. Guaranted. I'm betting all my Ucash that the Rockets will win this.


----------



## kisstherim

> The Lakers were playing well then, having taken seven of eight games before the Rockets stole a victory. So when McGrady drove through the Lakers to pull out a 78-76 comeback victory with a layup in the last seconds Dec. 18, Bryant announced he would not let such a thing happen again and, right then, seemed ready to take on the world.
> 
> *"That just shouldn't happen," Bryant said. "Next time, I'll guard him."*
> 
> Since then, of course, Bryant has seemed in search of every conceivable challenge. But tonight at Toyota Center is his first chance at the "next time" against McGrady.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3643752.html


----------



## Yao Mania

And T-Mac criticized Toronto's Defense when Kobe put 81 on them. I wouldn't mind seeing them shutting each other down, 'cuz for once I can finally say that our team has much more depth than they do :biggrin:

Brian Cook actually might be a cause for concern seeing how well he can shoot. I'm gonna go out and say Stro may be a big factor in this game.


----------



## skykisser

LA Lakers will be a below .500 team tomorrow :wink:


----------



## rocketeer

Yao Mania said:


> Expect Yao to continue his streak of strong games. He tends to play very well against LA, and with Mihm and Odom out look for him to dominate even more.


has yao really been playing that well? his numbers look good, but his shooting percentages have been way down since he's been back.


----------



## CrackerJack

chuck hayes must be involved in this game in order for us to win :biggrin:


----------



## Demiloy

rocketeer said:


> has yao really been playing that well? his numbers look good, but his shooting percentages have been way down since he's been back.


 His shooting is down, but his rebounding is up.


----------



## Brian34Cook

God I cant wait for Luther to finally light up the Lakers..


----------



## HotGirlTracie

I want to win this game BADLY


----------



## hitokiri315

Wow the game has not even been played yet and all of these posts. Lot of hype for this game. Win tonight and you can turn the season around. Road to the playoffs start tonight. Show the league that you are for real and get this victory tonight. Can't wait till tip off. I might have to skip Lost tonight and watch this thing wire to wire.


----------



## Rockets111

is there a web site where you can listen to or watch the rockets games for free?

thanks and can u post a link to that site.


go rocketsssss


----------



## thekid

www.thegamelive.com for audio


----------



## Pasha The Great

use ppstream for a live feed. 

im usually always wrong on my predictions so i'll we'll lose this one.


----------



## banjoken

i'm at ppstream.com, how do i watch the game? my window is just black with advertisement on it.


----------



## kisstherim

Rockets111 said:


> is there a web site where you can listen to or watch the rockets games for free?
> 
> thanks and can u post a link to that site.
> 
> 
> go rocketsssss


u can use ppstream (or pplive) to get this game live, there was a thread here talking about how to use this kina of stuffs:

http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=212152

when it's installed, try to look for sth like "上海体育” (shanghai sports channel,it's where this game will be on) if ur computer can display Chinese characters and double click it. If there r only garbled codes on ur ppstream menu, just look for the channel with the most viewers.


----------



## banjoken

wow thanks alot :clap:


----------



## kisstherim

C'Mon, make a shot please.


----------



## Yao Mania

4+mins played and we've only scored 2 pts?? :whofarted:


----------



## OneBadLT123

kisstherim said:


> u can use ppstream (or pplive) to get this game live, there was a thread here talking about how to use this kina of stuffs:
> 
> http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=212152
> 
> when it's installed, try to look for sth like "上海体育” (shanghai sports channel,it's where this game will be on) if ur computer can display Chinese characters and double click it. If there r only garbled codes on ur ppstream menu, just look for the channel with the most viewers.


hey is it on the CCTV channels?


----------



## kisstherim

OneBadLT123 said:


> hey is it on the CCTV channels?


no, CCTV is showing soccer, it's on Shanghai sports and Guangdong sports.


----------



## OneBadLT123

kisstherim said:


> no, CCTV is showing soccer, it's on Shanghai sports and Guangdong sports.


damn, cause my computer does not have chineese support and i cant read anything. Its going to be hell finding it.


----------



## Yao Mania

Finally, Yao scores at the 3:56 mark!!

Now when the hell is T-Mac gonna get started??


----------



## The_Franchise

Houston just can't stop PF's who know how to shoot the ball. Horrible rotation so far.

McGrady keeps shooting even after another slow start...


----------



## kisstherim

OneBadLT123 said:


> damn, cause my computer does not have chineese support and i cant read anything. Its going to be hell finding it.


I guess u can just look for the channel with the most viewers or highest rating?


----------



## ThaShark316

T-Mac to the rack w/ a Tomahawk slam!


----------



## The_Franchise

LOL McGrady getting out all his frustration on that dunk.

Alston is awesome.


----------



## kisstherim

It's so sad watching tmac play right now.

Wesley is doing a great job guarding Kobe


----------



## Pimped Out

ThaShark316 said:


> T-Mac to the rack w/ a Tomahawk slam!


thats what i like to hear!


----------



## Rockets111

i didnt see it, but how nice was the dunk by mac?


----------



## Yao Mania

Yao Mania said:


> Brian Cook actually might be a cause for concern seeing how well he can shoot.


I hate being right...


----------



## The_Franchise

First quarter was a perfect example of why Swift can't get consistent PT in a Van Gundy rotation. Poor hands, poor defense. If Houston can get the rotation set on Cook and have McGrady hit some shots, it should be a big 2nd quarter for them.


----------



## kisstherim

ThaShark316 said:


> T-Mac to the rack w/ a Tomahawk slam!


His elevation is off. he still managed to dunk that with his long arms.


----------



## The_Franchise

Yao has been rushing his shots all night long. Looks uncomfortable out there.


----------



## kisstherim

Alston: 3 pts, 3 rebs, 4 assists at the end of the quarter. :clap:


----------



## Pimped Out

kisstherim said:


> His elevation is off. he still managed to dunk that with his long arms.


thats not what i like to hear...


----------



## Yao Mania

Why does Gumby insist on playing Bowen??

Our scoring HAS to pick up, we not gonna be shooting under 30% the entire game...

Yao's shooting may be off but he's got 8rebs already!!


----------



## kisstherim

why the hell does JVG put Bowen on Kobe???:curse: put him on bench, plz


----------



## OneBadLT123

kisstherim said:


> I guess u can just look for the channel with the most viewers or highest rating?


All i see are just ????? makrs and percents, so i have to guess. Is it based on Percents? Or possibly which one on the lists is the one?


----------



## rocketeer

yao 2-9 shooting. but he already has 8 rebounds. what's going on?


----------



## kisstherim

OneBadLT123 said:


> All i see are just ????? makrs and percents, so i have to guess. Is it based on Percents? Or possibly which one on the lists is the one?


that percent means rating, try to look for the channel with the percent close to* 48%*


----------



## The_Franchise

rocketeer said:


> yao 2-9 shooting. but he already has 8 rebounds. what's going on?


 Yao's been hanging on to balls he usually fumbled a year ago. That doesn't sound right but it's the truth. I have great confidence in him ending the season averaging 10 rpg. 

If McGrady can shoot himself into games, so can Yao. He hasn't had the usual rhythm on his shot, but he is getting pretty decent looks.


----------



## Hakeem

Both T-Mac and Yao are playing like crap. Swift had his feet pointing the wrong way and got blown by, then fumbled a nice pass from T-Mac right under the basket. But he's done pretty well after that.



OneBadLT123 said:


> All i see are just ????? makrs and percents, so i have to guess. Is it based on Percents? Or possibly which one on the lists is the one?


I don't know about this program, but I'm guessing a lot of people will be watching the game, so it'll be the one with the highest percentage.


----------



## kisstherim

Why isn't hayes playing ? :curse:

They just keep running pick and roll for Cook, this guy is killing us 7-10 from the floor.


----------



## Yao Mania

kisstherim said:


> Why isn't hayes playing ? :curse:


Your wish has been granted 

Somebody stop Brian Cook!!!


----------



## Hakeem

Gotta love T-Mac's cruise missile range.


----------



## tone wone

Brian Cook?


----------



## OneBadLT123

kisstherim said:


> that percent means rating, try to look for the channel with the percent close to* 48%*


ill just listen to it via radio stream LA radio. I cant find it, the only one around 48% i found was something with fish on it...

thanx tho


----------



## Pimped Out

> 6:20 HOU - M. Norris enters game for L. Head


boooooooooooooooo!


----------



## WhoRocks

OneBadLT123 said:


> ill just listen to it via radio stream LA radio. I cant find it, the only one around 48% i found was something with fish on it...
> 
> thanx tho


I don't have ppstream but this appears to be some sort of english channel list for it - http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools

I have a reliable pplive link if you have that program


----------



## kisstherim

Cook for 82!


----------



## kisstherim

OneBadLT123 said:


> ill just listen to it via radio stream LA radio. I cant find it, the only one around 48% i found was something with fish on it...
> 
> thanx tho


fish? 

maybe u can just put this link to your media player and see if it will work

Link


----------



## Pimped Out

what did chuck hayes do to van gundy? 


i dont understand why alston/head/tmac/hayes/yao are never in the game together.


----------



## The_Franchise

Not a good sign when the Lakers jump out to an 11 point lead with Kobe not shooting the ball. If Yao and McGrady keep shooting under 30%, this team isn't going anywhere. Doubling Kobe may not be an option in the 2nd half if the Lakers keep finding an open Brian Cook. 


<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> LA Lakers </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Odom</td> <td>21</td> <td>2-7</td> <td>0-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>9</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Cook</td> <td>21</td> <td>9-14</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>19 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Brown</td> <td>17</td> <td>3-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> S. Parker</td> <td>19</td> <td>1-6</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>6</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Bryant</td> <td>23</td> <td>3-7</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>7</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. George</td> <td>9</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>3</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> S. Vujacic</td> <td>4</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Walton</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>114</td> <td>18-42</td> <td>2-11</td> <td>6-7</td> <td>8</td> <td>28</td> <td>14</td> <td>4</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>6</td> <td>44 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.429</td> <td>.182</td> <td>.857</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 2 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Houston </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. McGrady</td> <td>15</td> <td>3-11</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Howard</td> <td>15</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> Y. Ming</td> <td>17</td> <td>3-11</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>9</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Alston</td> <td>19</td> <td>1-5</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Wesley</td> <td>21</td> <td>3-7</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Bowen</td> <td>3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> S. Swift</td> <td>9</td> <td>3-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td>  <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Head</td> <td>3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>102</td> <td>14-42</td> <td>4-10</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>5</td> <td>21</td> <td>8</td> <td>5</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>5</td> <td>33 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.333</td> <td>.400</td> <td>.250</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 5</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## skykisser

half time we only got 33pts???
oh,yeah,its home play


----------



## Yao Mania

In other news, Mikes James has now scored more points in the Toronto v.s. San Antonio game than our team's combined first 1/2 points


----------



## ryan123

which pplive channel is showing the game?


----------



## The_Franchise

Rafer is taking over.

Gotta love Kwame "taking it hard" to Yao.


----------



## kisstherim

Alston is getting better each game


----------



## Yao Mania

guess someone must've told rafer about my Mike James comment

Yao's just waiting to be unleashed...


----------



## WhoRocks

JEFF! Kobe's on fire and Wesley's too small to do anything about it!!!


----------



## kisstherim

Kobe heating up now, it's time to put TMAC on Kobe? Kobe's just fading over Wesley with ease.


----------



## Yao Mania

Watch GUmby put Bowen back in...


----------



## Pimped Out

Yao Mania said:


> guess someone must've told rafer about my Mike James comment
> 
> Yao's just waiting to be unleashed...


you know rafer comes on here looking for advice to help his game during halftime


----------



## The_Franchise

McGrady is playing right into Phil Jackson's hands. Keeps going left and isn't going anywhere near the paint.


----------



## OneBadLT123

i FOUND IT! im watching it ppstream..lol now in the 3rd quarter...


----------



## OneBadLT123

so yea this sucks


----------



## The_Franchise

McGrady's long arms really bother Kobe. He's going to have to stay on him the entire 4th. Rebounding in the 3rd quarter was pitiful for Houston.


----------



## kisstherim

OneBadLT123 said:


> i FOUND IT! im watching it ppstream..lol now in the 3rd quarter...


congrats :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123

seriously what is up with tmac these last few games? He just isnt producing


----------



## kisstherim

See, Kobe can't shoot over tmac as easily


----------



## O2K

tmac down again... i think its his nose


----------



## Yao Mania

C'mon T-Mac, we need u man...


----------



## The_Franchise

**** SWIFT!!! Get Hayes in, atleast he'll pull down some rebounds.


----------



## WhoRocks

Stromile, Why Can't You Catch?


----------



## sherwin

*NEWSFLASH*: We still suck. Time to quit on the season (and trade Swift somewhere along the way)


----------



## Yao Mania

Brian :curse: Cook....


----------



## OneBadLT123

Yao Mania said:


> Brian :curse: Cook....


and kobe...


----------



## OneBadLT123

yeah im going to say we lost this game.


----------



## The_Franchise

Well it's over. Yao had maybe 2 shots after that quick 3rd quarter spurt, McGrady shouldn't play if he is injured, and the team can't rebound outside of Yao. Swift played 17 more minutes than Hayes, that's a no-no.


----------



## debarge

:curse:


sherwin said:


> *NEWSFLASH*: We still suck. Time to quit on the season (and trade Swift somewhere along the way)


Well for some reason I thought they said DA would play this game apparently he punked out. Nobody goes to the hole anymore on this team? We make passes under the basket to the ****ing idiot who cant catch worth a damn, GOTDAMIT I HATE STROMILE HE ****IN SUCKS, GET HAYES OR BAXTER OUT THERE, Juwan played for **** tonight too. I know Tmac and Yao didn't shoot well, but neither are 100%, Rafer plays his *** of again doens't matter. Damn, why cant Gumby play the guys who play well???? :curse: 

Remeber this game when you start thinkin playoffs again! Loss to Wolves, Grizzlies, now Lakers, we can't beat no one over .500 we stink stink stink stink


----------



## skykisser

we need Hayes to get some rebs!!!


----------



## O2K

i think van gundy is a bad coach for this team, they have some nice offensive weapons, i wouldve liked hayes on kobe in the third but whatever...


----------



## The_Franchise

Nice to see all the Laker starters out there. Kudos.


----------



## Yao Mania

now Hayes comes in... what a nightmare game. Gumby needs to get a clue.

What a pity, one of our largest game threads in a long time too.


----------



## bronx43

WTF is wrong with Tracy? 2 games under 20 pts and under 40% shooting? If he's injured, then he shouldn't play. We can't win without Tracy being effective. He better shape up soon... or playoffs are just a distant dream.


----------



## skykisser

to have Bowen out there is just sooo wrong!!
why was Deke not playing? 
its tough for us to get the playoffs when we're playin like this.


----------



## debarge

O2K said:


> i think van gundy is a bad coach for this team, they have some nice offensive weapons, i wouldve liked hayes on kobe in the third but whatever...


I stated above that Gumby is not the coach for this team, he is not a good coach (just like Dom Capers was not). Just cause a guy has been in the league doesn't mean he's good. That's Jeff, Brain Cook ultimately beat us. Plus PJack out coached us yet again. I freakin hate how sorryass guys in this town keep getting chances because somebody likes them? So many athletes and coaches in Houston are getting passes because the owners like them, or they have Senority or past years of good play. _I will now quote the great Janet Jackson _ "*WHAT HAVE YOU DONE FOR ME LATELY????"*

I'm so sick of losing, doesn't Les care at all? He's not much of a hardnose owner? I couldn't keep watchin this losing and not do anything? You have two of the best players in the league? It seems to me the problem is the coaching philosophy, he picks the players, who plays together and when? Jeff should be fired, _and I soooo wish Swift would break his damn leg, then he couldnt get any minutes...._ :curse:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I sure wish we had a guy like Chuck Hayes on our team.


----------



## tone wone

bronx43 said:


> WTF is wrong with Tracy? 2 games under 20 pts and under 40% shooting? If he's injured, then he shouldn't play. We can't win without Tracy being effective. He better shape up soon... or playoffs are just a distant dream.


 well, its been about 3 season since he's become an "athletic jumphooter"....this season the athletic part is gone. At this point he's really Peja with long arms.

He cant get to the basket...people want him to but he just cant


----------



## bronx43

I think we would have won this game if Tracy performed up to par. 11 pts, 5-18 shooting?? Of course we're gonna lose this game! Kobe had 32 pts, and 6 steals! WTF... come on Tracy! This is just sad... 

I think JVG is not a bad coach. I can't think of how this team can be a much better offense team. Yao can't run up and down the court like the Suns can. This slow grind out game is suited for a dominant center and spot-up shooters. Except our shooters aren't really producing.


----------



## Yao Mania

tone wone said:


> well, its been about 3 season since he's become an "athletic jumphooter"....this season the athletic part is gone. At this point he's really Peja with long arms.


That's just....... sad

Losing at full strength is much more depressing than losing with injures...


----------



## Pimped Out

tone wone said:


> well, its been about 3 season since he's become an "athletic jumphooter"....this season the athletic part is gone. At this point he's really Peja with long arms.
> 
> He cant get to the basket...people want him to but he just cant


The guy should really just sit the rest of the season if he cant play at above 50%. maybe some rest will do him good. leave him out, let him get a few games at the end of season just so hes not too rusty next season. its too bad this team doesnt have any scorers.



btw, whats everyone think of the new avatar?


----------



## Cap

So who said Kwame can't defend?


----------



## Pimped Out

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I sure wish we had a guy like Chuck Hayes on our team.


i do too, but according to jvg, we have a bench warmer named chuck hayes on our team.


----------



## rocketeer

i still can't understand why van gundy doesn't want to play hayes. or head. and why bowen ever sees the floor. swift i don't mind getting some minutes(i like him playing center for yao to give us a team that can push the tempo). but moochie and bowen should never see the floor and i really want to see hayes and head cut into howard and wesley's minutes.

yao needs to get his shooting back together. he really hasn't been making shots since he's come back. tmac has really been struggling too. if he isn't healthy, he shouldn't play.


----------



## t1no

I don't think JVG is a good coach for the Houston Rockets. I think Yao needs to average more shots and everything should go through Yao's hands and not Tmacs. Seriously i don't like Phil Jackson but i have to admit that he would make the Houston Rockets a much better basketball team.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Great stuff, sorry everyone.. My man is lighting it up the last 2 nights.. You just caught Cook at the wrong time


----------



## Hakeem

I had to leave midway through the third, when it looked like Yao was coming back. What happened? A lot of his misses were easy shots. Remember how for a while last season it looked like he may become a 60% shooter for the next few years?

I didn't see Swift when he seemed to offend you guys the most, but I saw enough. His play has been nothing short of dismal this season. He can't hold on to the ball, he can't rebound, he can't pass in our halfcourt offense, and his defense is horrible. What a worthless pickup. Showing up once in ten games isn't enough.


----------



## CrackerJack

PATHETIC only 25 from our big 2 :curse:


----------



## CrackerJack

CrackerJack said:


> chuck hayes must be involved in this game in order for us to win :biggrin:


i was pretty much right, he didnt get enough time so we didnt win


----------



## The_Franchise

EHL said:


> So who said Kwame can't defend?


 He really had nothing to do with Yao's poor shooting.


----------



## Cap

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> He really had nothing to do with Yao's poor shooting.


Yeah he did. Hard to ignore that Kwame was denying him deep post position and easy shots on nearly every possession. You think Yao would have shot the percentage he did when Kwame guarded him against any other player in the league? Please.


----------



## The_Franchise

EHL said:


> Yeah he did. Hard to ignore that Kwame was denying him deep post position and easy shots on nearly every possession. You think Yao would have shot the percentage he did when Kwame guarded him against any other player in the league? Please.


 Yao was rushing his shots in the first half, I really can't explain why. Getting good looks wasn't a problem, his shot just wasn't falling. He even missed 2 consecutive FT's. His FG shooting in the last 3 games:

LAL: 7-17 41%
PHI: 9-21 43%
NYK: 7-16 44%

Sorry, but I still think Kwame is a crappy defender.


----------



## Demiloy

Hakeem said:


> I had to leave midway through the third, when it looked like Yao was coming back. What happened? A lot of his misses were easy shots. Remember how for a while last season it looked like he may become a 60% shooter for the next few years?
> 
> I didn't see Swift when he seemed to offend you guys the most, but I saw enough. His play has been nothing short of dismal this season. He can't hold on to the ball, he can't rebound, he can't pass in our halfcourt offense, and his defense is horrible. What a worthless pickup. Showing up once in ten games isn't enough.


 It's either

A. He's in a slump. Plain, and simple, he's missing shots he usuallys makes, and he's in a slump. At this point, I don't think it's rust or fatigue.

or

B. Yao has been getting rebounds. Historically, when he gets a lot of rebounds, he usually doesn't shoot well, presumably because he 's too tired after grabbing rebounds to shoot properly.

So, it could be one of those things, or both things together.


----------

